
14 Hot Chrome Extensions for Geeks - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/14-hot-chrome-extensions-for-geeks-c815a3883f9e
======
sp332
I like this list, but please edit the title to follow the guidelines: _If the
original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective, we 'd
appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How To Do
X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is meaningful,
e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
mlkvch
Thanks, very useful stuff!

